# Swirled Clio V6 255



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Not mine this time but a fellow Vee members car. It was a big job! So I suggested he left her with me for the week so I could give it some much needed time spent on her.

Car on arrival



It was peeing it down when it was dropped off, so I got on with under the bonnet first. Products used :

Surfex HD 
Lots of brushes
Lime prime 
Amigo 
Perl
Black to the future







Starting to look a lot nicer!




Moving on the interior, products used :

Chemical Guys Inner clean
Surfex HD 
Autobrite Fab
Raceglaze Alcantara cleaner
Megs rich leather wipes (Not real leather but these leave it feeling lovely)
Stripper scent
AF air freshener





Next day she was rolled out for a damn good clean. You know the drill. Products used :
Surfex HD 
Valet pro prepare shampoo
Elite snow foam
TarX 
Kerrosol
G3 clay mitt
Sonax drying towel



Back inside, once fully dried she was taped up.



Paintwork then assessed, quite sorry looking paint!





So, I started off with seeing what worked best using the lightest comounds. The majority of it came out pretty lovely by using just Rupes yellow followed by white, some needed a little more cut in some cases going to the blue & green compound. Refining, I found Rupes white on a finishing Optimum MF pad! Epic results. I also had a play with the Sonax compounds.

iev6/IMAG0629_zpsjsfzdln2.jpg[/IMG][/URL]











Windows were polished with Ceri glass then sealed with this little beauty!



The alloy wheels were wiped down, then cleansed with this! :argie: mmm



Sealed with this, ooooh I love it!





Once correction was completed at the end of the day, I went around and filled a few chips.



Once correction, inspections were carried out I cracked on applying Escalte paint cleanser via the 21E on speed 2, leaving 20 minutes before buffing. Incredible flake pop this stuffs brings out, and the depth is stunning! Then came Master sealant via the 21E again, leaving 15 minutes before buffing to a crisp finish. I then finished off with 2 coats of Black Wulfenite spray wax.




Grills were dressed with Black to the future, epic product.





Exhaust then tackled







Trim then dressed with SN




Few after piccies.














Finally, one sent to me from the happy owner!


Cheers!


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

Great job on a stunning car!


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

That looks better than new, fantastic work


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Your work is a joy to behold hun.

You impress me with your skill levels in terms of Detailing, not many girls could be that good surely. 

Please don't take this in any sexist way whatsoever as I'm truly in awe of your talent.


----------



## RSPSTEVE (Jun 1, 2010)

very Shiny!


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Stunning work, as always.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Very nice!!


----------



## clav604 (Dec 25, 2012)

Brilliant turn round


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

Great turn around on a great car.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Nice level of correction achieved, with the resultant glossy finish in the Afters (pity some were blurred):thumb:


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

Lovely job Dawn :thumb:

Betty has a shiny twin.


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Fantastic work.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

My god that is stunning!


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Love the reflection shot of your face, well done Dawn excellent, job done


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Absolutely Epic MagpieV6 :argie::thumb:

Sub'd so I can come back to this again and again!


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Superb work!

Can i ask a question? In one of the pictures you show swirls & what looks like little dots too...

What are the little dots? Micro Maring? My car is covered in them unfortunatly


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks ever so much guys! 

Is that in the first few pics Davies?


----------



## Jag 63 (Nov 21, 2014)

Very nice turn around, looks great.


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

magpieV6 said:


> Thanks ever so much guys!
> 
> Is that in the first few pics Davies?


Its in the 2nd picture of the B pillar


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

WOW,.. Nb where's the garage floor from looks cool 👍


----------



## jamie crookston (Aug 30, 2010)

Lovely! What was the chipex like to use. Been looking at it for mine.


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

Stunning job dawn, can i pleask ask where you got the applicators you used for the black to the future.


----------



## scoobyboy1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Awesome job, Id put your effort and skills up there with a pro detailer, id happy to pay to get a job like that done!!!:thumb:


----------



## mechrepairs (Aug 11, 2008)

Are you single?

I need a woman who loves a clean car, jeez, I get moaned at when I complain that shutting the door with the window is not on or that crisp packets etc should not be in the door pocket :wall:

Looks brilliant, I am sure there was a few hours spent on it to get it looking like that?

Carl


----------



## scoobyboy1 (Aug 28, 2006)

mechrepairs said:


> Are you single?
> 
> I need a woman who loves a clean car, jeez, I get moaned at when I complain that shutting the door with the window is not on or that crisp packets etc should not be in the door pocket :wall:
> 
> ...


I got told by my other half if I clean the car again this weekend Im going to be sleeping in it on the night, and Monday morning she will be taking it back to the dealer

Might do it, and then I got all night to do the interior!!!


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

scoobyboy1 said:


> I got told by my other half if I clean the car again this weekend Im going to be sleeping in it on the night, and Monday morning she will be taking it back to the dealer
> 
> Might do it, and then I got all night to do the interior!!!


Id be delighted if i was told id be sleeping in the car, heated seats loads of space no children jumping on me. Im sold :lol:


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Brilliant job Dawn!!! :thumb:
That shot of the V6 rear just poking out the garage is amazing!
Dripping wet. 

Garage and floor looks great.
Are you a tile missing though under one of your storage boxes?


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Cheers all! The tiles are from Halfords.

The apps are Megs ones, elite I'm sure do them 

Chipex kit is good for a few random chips, but the road rash kit is crap imo. 

Yes, the tiles ruck up a little at one end with the car on them, so easier to remove until they're trimmed!

Thanks ever so much guys!


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

magpieV6 said:


> Cheers all! The tiles are from Halfords.
> 
> The apps are Megs ones, elite I'm sure do them
> 
> ...


Thanks Dawn. :thumb:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Great job on a great car.


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

wow

i want you to take of my car


----------



## Horatio (Oct 30, 2011)

Il be sure to show the wife this thread :lol: amazing work :thumb: nothing beats a black car coming up like that :buffer:


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

That is stunning. 

Ps what and where do you get that drill sponge attachment? i need one of them in my life..lol


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Fantasitc work. :thumb:


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

wow great job


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Lovely job Dawn.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Superb job:thumb:


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

Great stuff, love the clio v6. Attention to detail is spot on. Wish my mrs was into detailing!


----------



## Cy-Zuki (Feb 9, 2015)

Kudos! Very nice job.


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

That's great work on a stunning car. I'll have to scratch that V6 Clio itch some day!



DLGWRX02 said:


> Ps what and where do you get that drill sponge attachment? i need one of them in my life..lol


That looks to be a mothers power cone, I just ordered one online. Not cheap but they're very effective.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Cheers very much peeps! It's the cones from cyc. You can get blue or orange. Very good for a fiver!


----------



## TrainerFreak81 (Mar 7, 2015)

STUNNING!!!!! Fantastic work


----------



## detalierg (Nov 4, 2013)

Great job and write up as usual! Thanks for sharing


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

I am pouring all over the Polish-Angel and UF websites now!
It been niggling at me for ages to get a complete wash to wax set of products from the same manufacturer but I always seem to find something in any range that I don't like. Somehow I have managed to miss this range.

Thanks again MagpieV6 :thumb:


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

Amazing, I love it.


----------



## veb (Mar 13, 2006)

EPIC work, amazing transformation, the gloss is unreal, and them tips are insane:argie:, love it!! how long does the dodo trim sealant last


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

ha ha, thanks a lot. I applied the gloss SN kit to my vee around 4.5 years ago & its still going strong! Very good product.


----------



## ilogikal1 (Apr 21, 2012)

Excellent work. :thumb:


----------



## waxtrucker (Mar 21, 2014)

Outstanding :thumb:


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

Awesome work mate. Do you rate the polish angel wheel seal stuff over c5?


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Cheers guys. I definitely prefer the wheel wax to c5 as application goes, as for durability I'm not sure yet.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Mega work as always chick, on a beast of a car with tricky paint


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

magpieV6 said:


> Cheers very much peeps! It's the cones from cyc. You can get blue or orange. Very good for a fiver!


I soooo wish I'd seen this before I spent £28 on a single cone!

Gutted :lol:

Top tip and I'll be ordering some, thanks ...


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

Fantastic job  well done.
I NEED to own one of this at some point. Maybe one day


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

Nicely done! I love these cars!


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Ha, cheers


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## bilout48 (Apr 10, 2008)

nice job ;-)


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Magpie, how did you find that ChipEx touch up kit? Would you recommend it or are there better options out there do you think?

If you do recommend it, what's the selling point?


----------



## CaptainGaunt23 (May 18, 2014)

got to say that was a stunning read! Absolutely amazing results congrats!


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Mother-Goose said:


> Magpie, how did you find that ChipEx touch up kit? Would you recommend it or are there better options out there do you think?
> 
> If you do recommend it, what's the selling point?


It's a great colour match, and good for the few chips you have but as for the road rash kit I found it rubbish tbh. After giving it atlease 4 stages it still didn't fully touch them in.



CaptainGaunt23 said:


> got to say that was a stunning read! Absolutely amazing results congrats!


cheers very much! :thumb:


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

Wow awesome finish mate!


----------



## philmuskin (Oct 4, 2010)

Super work as always Dawn......


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## smifeune (Mar 2, 2014)

wow, amazing work!

Awesome looking car too. Loved reading through that write up


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Cheers guys, can't wait to get mine on the road again. So excited!


----------

